# First shrimp



## richiesracks (Oct 22, 2017)

Cajun smoked sausage corn on the cob 1lb of fresh key west jumbo shrimp got the oh yeah and don’t forget the butter and lime juice! Only thing missing is a dozen or 2 oysters


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 22, 2017)

RR, Looking good !


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 22, 2017)

Great start!  What happens next?

Mike


----------



## richiesracks (Oct 22, 2017)

Gonna sit back open a bottle of fireball whiskey and wait for it to cook lol


----------



## richiesracks (Oct 22, 2017)

Finished product


----------

